# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Šifre za volontere/ke

## Frida

Drage cure i dečki  :Smile: 

Evo 15 najvrijednijih na prošloj rasprodaju (min 3 sata) koje imaju pravo na šifru unaprijed.  :Heart:  hvala vam


1. Petra Landeka
2. Anela Lazić
3. Dragica Fijan
4. Jasna Benić Kunac
5. Maja Brkić PAncirov
6. Ana Muškić
7. Gabrijela MArinac
8. Rujana Matuka Šulek
9. Andrijana Lepka
10. Dijana Zerec Virkes
11. Slavica Borevković
12. Ivana Perišić Živković
13. Helena Kukec Grgić
14. Ivanka Bušić
15. Marijana Vujasinović

Javite se na sifre@roda.hr da vam dodijelimo šifru.

----------

